# Problems with T61 WLAN (iwl4965)

## kevin22

Hello

I'm very new to linux and gentoo and just installed Gentoo on my ibm/lenovo t61.

Everything works fine except for the wireless network. 

It has a Intel 4965 nic so I selected it in the kernel menu and compiled it. After that didn't work, I selected every intel driver from the WLAN Menu (*, not module). Didn't help.

Then I emerged the iwl4965-ucode firmware. 

wlan0 finally appeared in the iwconfig result, but with "no wireless extension". 

What else can I do? 

btw. Something else is weird. When I make menuconfig in /usr/src/linux and build the Kernel, it puts it into arch/x86/boot/bzLinux instead of arch/x86_64, even though it is for 64 bit archit. according to uname -a and the title in menuconfig.

----------

## comprookie2000

Select only it as a module;

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Iwlwifi#Kernels_.3E.3D3.1.0

Make sure to mount /boot and boot into the new kernel

Install the firmware;

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Iwlwifi#Software_Setup_-_Installing_the_microcode_files

Check dmesg for errors

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Iwlwifi#Troubleshooting

----------

## khayyam

kevin22 ...

this sounds as though you have CFG80211 but not CFG80211_WEXT enabled in the kernel. However, the lack of WEXT (which is the in the process of being replaced by netlink NL80211/CFG80211) shouldn't cause any issues, except that commands (like iwconfig) which use WEXT won't provide the expected information. So, as long as '-D nl80211' is stipulated as the driver to wpa_supplicant you should be able to establish a connection, and net-wireless/iw can be used in place of iwconfig (or simply enable CFG80211_WEXT for compatability with WEXT).

HTH & best ... khay

----------

